# Change of insurance



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I took out MoreThan insurance and paid £300 up front for the year. Done dusted, but I've come to terms I want a new car and I've settled on one and so I phoned them up to change the insurance over to the new car and after going through everything I've been on told on the phone they can't insure me or their underwriter won't.

 why won't they insure me..?

So I've got a few options I think?

1) cancel right now and get £50 admin charge and a refund of £57 and have 4 years no claims bonus from my previous insurer still
2) leave the insurance until it expires 31st may 2015 and get my 5 years no claims bonus letter from them


So if I go to another insurance company right now and try to insure my new car I can really only say I've got 4 years if I cancel my current insurance as if I leave my current insurance running I can't use my no claims on the new car or have I become mixed up here?

Any replies welcome


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

If your using your no claims on one policy you can't use it on another. 
Also what are you doing with your old car, if your selling it or no long going to be the keeper your old insurance would really not be legal under the new laws of ownership, insurance and car tax.

Did you ask why the underwriter would not insure the new car?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

They won't insure you because you or the car don't fit the risk profile. (They aren't looking for X person with X car).

You will have to inform them if you sell the car - even if they just allow you to park the insurance until it expires. They should be able to explain the options to you.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I had this recently and they wanted to charge me an admin fee to cancel. I argued that as it was no fault of my own that they couldn't insure me (And it was not reasonable for me to ask before taking out the original policy if a,b,c,d,e,f etc.. car were insurable _should_ I change mid policy), I was not liable to pay anything to cancel. They agreed.

You'll probably be better off writing off this year no claims wise and going with 4 years somewhere a fresh.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Options: -


Choose a different car that they will insure
Cancel and use your 4 years no claims with another insurer.

I cancelled my last policy after 11 months as they were trying to charge a silly fee to change and insure the new car for a month.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah well I've looked around for a few quotes and I'm a bit more for some reason but I'll have to bite the bullet 

Thanks for the replies


----------

